# Microsoft Surface Studio 2 for music production?



## tmm (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone thought about it (or tried it)? Any suggestions?

I'd have a hard time parting ways with Apple, but I also do digital art (currently on an iPad Pro), and love the idea of being able to physically interact with my software instruments, mixers, fx, etc.

I'm a long time Apple user; I had a very brief experience with a 2nd gen Surface Book, and as predicted, having the touch-screen for this was amazing! But about the time I had more than a few instances of Diva running at a time with other stacked plugins, it got burning hot, and would overheat, shut down, and even destroy memory. I brought it back, thinking it was defective. They (Microsoft) replaced it for free, and within a week of having the new one, same issue.

After that, I swore I'd never move away from Apple again. I never had issues with processing power in my old 2012 and 2015 MacBook Pros, and my current 2018 (what I brought the Surface Book back and exchanged for) has been a dream (as expected).

The Surface Studio 2 on paper has more than 2x as much processing power, and 2x the RAM, and a giant touch screen. It seems like it has the potential to do better than my previous experience.

It sounds so enticing!


----------



## lastmessiah (Feb 23, 2020)

I am waiting to see if they make a Studio 3. The current one, while plenty powerful for what it is, has a mobile CPU. That is not likely to change (considering the form factor). If they do manage to squeeze a desktop CPU in there then it would be perfect for music production.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't own a studio surface but I bought a surface pro 3 used in 2015 for staff pad. It had 8 gig of ram and I loaded Pro Tools just for giggles! It worked! I had EWQLSO gold Kontakt for sketching and got some basic things done. The surface studio is intriguing, especially with the new staff pad capabilities, but I don't have the desk real estate at the moment


----------



## samphony (Feb 23, 2020)

Maybe this as an alternative as its available as a standalone screen as well.


I’ll ask Dave from touch-base.com if a mac driver for this would be possible


----------



## ridgero (Feb 24, 2020)

You really want to buy an old 4 Core Mobile CPU, max 32 GB RAM for so much money?

Please don’t!!!


----------

